# Kent's ADA Mini-M



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice! Looks like you have a gray, furry helper too.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Yep thats an ADA tank. Nice looking stand and it sound like you have all the right equipment. What a great Christmas present. We had a secrete santa exchange and I happen to walk in on my sister looking through the ADG website and I got all excited thinking She had me to give a present to, but I got something else instead . Anyway keep us updated.


----------



## KentCurtis (Jan 22, 2009)

MARIMOBALL said:


> Yep thats an ADA tank. Nice looking stand and it sound like you have all the right equipment. What a great Christmas present. We had a secrete santa exchange and I happen to walk in on my sister looking through the ADG website and I got all excited thinking She had me to give a present to, but I got something else instead . Anyway keep us updated.


Ahh man that stinks. Most of my money has been spent on all the other equipment since the only gift was the tank. Ill post up a picture in a few days once the UG gets here. I will definitely need some hardscape critique, I have only used driftwood in the past.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

ur not going to do igwaumi are you. please dont!!! o how i dont want to see one more tank like that!


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Subscribing to this journal. Can't wait to see how my plants turn out in this tank. The UG will compliment that Aquasoil you got there very well 
Any idea what kind of layout you'll be going for in here?


----------



## KentCurtis (Jan 22, 2009)

Well I hadn't really planned on any certain type of layout, personally I like Iwagumi and think it is a great style for such a small tank....I guess it is what it is. I will most likely be introducing some plants that aren't so nanoish...I love stem plants so you will probably be seeing some soft water species since I will be doing changes with RO water rather than my awful tap water.


----------



## lilsoccakid74 (Jul 13, 2008)

looks good so far. i would love to find a light like that for my mini-m. where did you get yours?


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Your girlfriend sound like a keeper. My girl bought me the same tank for my birthday.

Thought of dry-starting the UG? I did it in my Do!aqua Mini-M and, while patience-testing, the UG grew out well that way.


----------



## KentCurtis (Jan 22, 2009)

lilsoccakid74 said:


> looks good so far. i would love to find a light like that for my mini-m. where did you get yours?


It is the Archea 27W fixture from Aqua Forest Aquarium (http://www.adana-usa.com/) The only catch here is that they do not put it on their website. You have to go to the contact section of that site and send them an email or call them and ask to order one. They are $60 which really beats the Mini Solar lights for around $150 more. 



Ugly Genius said:


> Your girlfriend sound like a keeper. My girl bought me the same tank for my birthday.
> 
> Thought of dry-starting the UG? I did it in my Do!aqua Mini-M and, while patience-testing, the UG grew out well that way.


Yes she really is, I am glad she lets me have my little hobby. I plan on dry starting it for a month or so if I can resist the urge to fill it, looking at your tank and Ramos' tank gave me the inspiration to do so - UG seems to be the new HC and I am jumping onboard because I am bored of growing HC. How long before you noticed growth from the inital planting, about a week or so? How about from then on, did it spread somewhat quickly?


----------



## KentCurtis (Jan 22, 2009)

Also UG (or anyone else who wants to chime in), what brand of diffuser did you use in *Source* and/or *Riverrun*? I had one of the cheap ebay diffusers but I broke the stem of it the night I got it, was pretty upset after the endless ship time. I think I will be getting another one from GLA because I like the one I have in my 20g from them, it is nice and sturdy even when i am putting the tubing onto it. Then again I have a hard time discerning which one to get if the cheapest GLA one will do just as good of a job as the ~$30 ones from them does.


----------



## ermano (Nov 15, 2009)

Lookin good Kent!


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

KentCurtis said:


> I plan on dry starting it for a month or so if I can resist the urge to fill it, looking at your tank and Ramos' tank gave me the inspiration to do so - UG seems to be the new HC and I am jumping onboard because I am bored of growing HC. How long before you noticed growth from the inital planting, about a week or so? How about from then on, did it spread somewhat quickly?


When I dry started my UG, I could notice a little bit of growth right after the first week. Within about three weeks it was spreading. Since I've had great success with one month dry start then fills, I only dry started for four weeks. But it took off after the fill, along with dosing and the like. 



KentCurtis said:


> Also UG (or anyone else who wants to chime in), what brand of diffuser did you use in *Source* and/or *Riverrun*? I had one of the cheap ebay diffusers but I broke the stem of it the night I got it, was pretty upset after the endless ship time. I think I will be getting another one from GLA because I like the one I have in my 20g from them, it is nice and sturdy even when i am putting the tubing onto it. Then again I have a hard time discerning which one to get if the cheapest GLA one will do just as good of a job as the ~$30 ones from them does.


I know UG used one of the Do-Aqua! diffusers, this one, I believe. I'm personally using the GLA Nano Diffuser in mine, it came with a post-body kit I got for my regulator and is still working great. I'd love to get one of those Music Glass 10D's but don't feel like dropping $40 shipped on something I already have haha.




Oh and I forgot to ask, what equipment are you using for this? You said you have the filter, Co2, all that stuff and whatnot, but I didn't see if you said what kind.


----------



## KentCurtis (Jan 22, 2009)

rrrrramos said:


> When I dry started my UG, I could notice a little bit of growth right after the first week. Within about three weeks it was spreading. Since I've had great success with one month dry start then fills, I only dry started for four weeks. But it took off after the fill, along with dosing and the like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh yes that looks like the one. I really like that diffuser, but I have a feeling I will be putting it off since I am going to kick things off dry. A months time sounds good to me, maybe a tad longer if my patience permits. You are right though, $40 shipped makes me a little sad, might be looking at one of the GLA ones for ~$15, but after paying shipping you almost wish you would have gotten the more expensive one anyways.
And you are right, I didn't post that!
*Equipment: 
*Filter - Eheim 2215 (read below)
Light - Archea 27w Clip On (love this thing)
Regulator - Milwaukee MA957 (have one on my other tank, works great for me)
Cylinder - 2.5# cylinder


As for the filter, I have a new Eheim 2215, but I am currently using a 2213 on my 20g so I think I am going to pull a switcheroo and upgrade my 20g with the 2215 and use the 2213 on my Mini. The only thing about this is that I like the idea of having a brand new filter on the brand new aquarium, and since after the dry start I should have a jump start on cycling using the cycled 2213 on the Mini-M is not that much of a benefit. I hope this makes sense as I am getting tongue tied just typing this. On that same note, do the 2213 and 2215 use the same size media?

Thanks for the comments everyone! It is nice to finally be posting something other than algae pictures like I was last year when I first got into planted tanks haha!


----------



## KentCurtis (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey all, just got some rocks today. I have 2 pictures at the moment but will probably take more later.....Could use any suggestions on the scape that anyone has to offer. This is with 3 of the 5 rocks I have. The other 2 rocks I have are larger, and fairly flat - not too interesting but I may just need to change my perspective.

Here is straight on 










and here is from the left, not flattering angle for the right rock up front (not a good photographer)


----------



## KentCurtis (Jan 22, 2009)

Just after I posted this I got the UG in the mail. It was pretty darn cold to the touch but I rinsed it under warm water for a second and planted it a bit throughout the foreground and a little in between the rocks. I also put a little bit in my 20g with pressurized co2 and 2x24 T5HO - hopefully either the submersed or emersed portion will show signs of life. After planting in the Mini M I covered it with plastic wrap and started the light on it. EDIT: screw it, picture of what I have now.

Not very entertaining picture, but its nice and moist in there. Wish me luck guys!


----------



## KentCurtis (Jan 22, 2009)

Anyone with any tips/comments on rock placement? I am not set on the current setup (check the last post of the 1st page) 
EDIT: Here are some pictures of the 2 other rocks in relation to my hand. The rocks in the aquarium now are all a bit smaller than the larger one pictured below.

rock 1 top









rock 1 bottom









rock 2 top









rock 2 bottom









From above with the plastic pulled back, can kind of see my layout. Im thinking maybe put more AS under the back right rock to raise it up a bit above the one in front of it.


----------



## KentCurtis (Jan 22, 2009)

Not much going on so far, I have been leaving the light on from 7:30am until about 10pm everyday, and the water level is right below the substrate. It is nice and warm/moist in there and I remove the plastic every once and a while to get some exchange going on. One thing is that a secton of the UG higher up in my scape is not as moist as the others since the aquasoil is higher there, should I be pouring just a tiny bit of water on it throughout the day to keep it moist there as well?

Here is the tank straight on, wiped the glass so you guys could see.








and here is from above and from the right, no plastic.


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

i think grouping the rocks closer together to one side more will help, i like the pointy one in the corner though


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

where'd you get those rocks btw? The placement of them has got to be one of the hardest things. I've been tinkering with the ones in my tank and am 80% satisfied. Try messing with the ones that you have placed horizontally. Try placing one of them at a steeper vertical angle and see what happens. Looking like a great start though!


----------



## KentCurtis (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks you two, I did some rearranging once again last night. As always, excuse the camera phone - I will start using my girlfriends point and shoot in the near future. Also, the rock on the left lying flat apears much darker than it is, I poured a litle water over it to rinse off some clumped aquasoil that was sitting on it. Im thinking maybe put a little more aquasoil underneath the one laying flat to make it stick up a bit and not be so flat with the substrate. What do you think, better? Worse?
*EDIT* I also updated the pictures above of the other rock I hadnt used, I linked the same picture twice before on accident.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

Totally heading in the right direction. looking forward to seeing what takes shape.


----------



## KentCurtis (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks! Not sure if this is exactly what I want, but much better than before....We will see what happens. In the mean time, hoping this UG starts to take off.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

I'd make the hardscape taller. UG tends to eat away at a good inch of the bottom of any rockscape. Also, try to place the rocks so that each one cannot be seen completely without being partially obscured by another.
You may also want to consider a very severe hill/slope. UG looks really nice on an excessively steep slope. As you're dry-starting, you can get away with a slope that would be impossible on an immediate-fill tank. Use it to your advantage.
Otherwise, you're off to a great start.


----------



## KentCurtis (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the advice UG! I will make some changes tonight (hopefully) after I finish writing a paper for tomorrow. In any case, I should have some pictures up tomorrow evening at the latest.


----------



## KentCurtis (Jan 22, 2009)

*Long needed update*

Hey everybody, been a while since I have updated this. I have been busy with school and recently got accepted into the nursing program at college and have been busting my butt with that. Anyways, I have been growing this tank out emersed for a while on the "honey flip my fish tank light on if you remember" lighting cycle. Here is a picture of the progress, once again sorry for the crap quality...still using the 2.0 megapixel camera phone.
It looks a lot better in person color wise, very bright and healthy green. Also there are TONS of tiny leaves creeping across the substrate, not really visible in tis bad picture.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm glad it's working out for you. Dry starting UG gives the least amount of die-off for that plant. It'll be ready for filling pretty soon!


----------



## KentCurtis (Jan 22, 2009)

rrrrramos said:


> I'm glad it's working out for you. Dry starting UG gives the least amount of die-off for that plant. It'll be ready for filling pretty soon!


Yea it is really cool to look back at the first pictures comparing it to the UG now....i really want to use a good camera for a shot or two, it looks amazing in person.


----------



## KentCurtis (Jan 22, 2009)

A ton more progress on the UG in my Mini-M. My GF is SUPPOSED to be getting a brand new camera today so I will put up much better pictures of the Mini later. As for right now here is my other love, a 20g high that has been kinda neglected...


----------



## KentCurtis (Jan 22, 2009)

2 new pictures, my girlfriend just got her new camera so the pictures from here on out should at least be tolerable now. I am really just waiting on getting a diffuser to fill this tank, I cant wait any longer! 

You can see the UG is rooting nicely from the front









And here is a shot from above


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice! Be ready for quicker growth than you'd expect when you fill 'er up! And if you were planning to use those Hydrocoytle, those will also grow a lot quicker than expected once filled as well. 
You might have posted earlier, but are you gonna be adding any stems or anything to the tank, or just doing the UG & HC?


----------



## KentCurtis (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes I do plan on adding stems later, I really want to do some soft water stems if possible since I will be using RO for changes (Never got the chance to do soft water on my bigger tank). I hope to fill it in a few weeks, if that.


----------



## KentCurtis (Jan 22, 2009)

Filled yesterday - sorry to post without any pictures, expect a picture or two today/tonight. GF is out of town with the good camera but I will do what I can. In the past 48 hours I have set up the 2213 filter, set up the CO2 (got a diffuser as well from GLA) and started dosing macros/micros via EI method. I also added 4 ottos that came from my 20g and they are keeping things in check during this start up phase. I have been running the light 7 hours a day for the time being.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Ah man I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## KentCurtis (Jan 22, 2009)

Well this will be disappointing but my girlfriend took the camera to her weekend get away with her girlfriends. Meanwhile, I have consumed a lot of beer. A friend and I made a 1 hour journey to Columbus to check out the big fish store there. I got some cherry shrimp and amanos. Here is a pictur ehe took with his good phone. This is all I will post until monday when the real camera comes back in town (along with the boss!).


----------

